# error during installation FreeBSD 9.0



## so1aris (May 11, 2012)

Hi all,

*T*his morning I tr*i*ed to install freebsd FreeBSD following freebsd FreeBSD's guide but when I choose media CD/DVD for packages I have this error:


```
Couldn't create directory /dist : read-only memory.
```

I was trying to virtualize it but I can't resolve this problem.

I hope someone can help me.

*T*hanks you all.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2012)

Don't use any of the packages on the CD/DVD. They're old now.

Did installation of the base OS succeed?


----------



## so1aris (May 11, 2012)

*W*ell, after mak*ing* *a* partition and *a* label I choose "minimal" in the distribution's menu, but when I push ok I receive that error and nothing is installed.

I link the ethernet cable to use FTP media but I don*'*t know how to set an IP. *C*an *I* use DHCP?


----------

